# R.i.p. Merle Haggard



## Mark in Indiana (Apr 6, 2016)

Unfortunately, another legend has left us. I've always had the working man's blues.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 6, 2016)

Without hesitation.
Agreed.

Daryl
MN


----------



## David S (Apr 6, 2016)

My wife and I are C&W fans and this is indeed a great loss.

RIP Merle.

David


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 6, 2016)

Country aint what it use to be. 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 7, 2016)

_RIP ....I hope he's up there jamming with Hank and John Cash._
_**G**_


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 7, 2016)

He will be missed, but a big piece of him will always be with us in his music. We can all be thankful for his having been a part of American music and the legacy that he left for us to enjoy.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 7, 2016)

"Just an Okie from Muskogee" Never be another one like him, even though the song and his lifestyle were not on quite the same track. Mike


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 7, 2016)

Waylon. Johnny and Merle. Willie will be the last. They were something else.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mcostello (Apr 7, 2016)

Dying on His birthday that's ironic.


----------

